
Protect solar system from mining 'gold rush', say scientists - zeristor
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/12/protect-solar-system-space-mining-gold-rush-say-scientists
======
perfunctory
"...analysed how soon humans might use up the solar system’s most accessible
resources should space mining take off. They found that an annual growth rate
of 3.5% would use up an eighth of the solar system’s realistic resources in
400 years. At that point, humanity would have only 60 years to apply the
brakes and avoid exhausting the supply completely."

~~~
citboin
So then obviously we would need to find a way to expand beyond mining the
asteroid belt. The article says "...humans might struggle to mine the sun, or
extract useful materials from Jupiter, a gas giant with more mass than the
rest of the solar system’s planets combined..." So those would be the obvious
next targets, assuming we can't or don't expand beyond our solar system.

